# fetchmail



## SAVERSERVER (17. Aug. 2010)

Hi,

ich habe einen Kunden, der nur einen email-Account bei mir hat. Der möchte nun eine weiterleitung von seiner alten t-online-Adresse auf das neue eMail-Konto. Kein problem dachte ich und habe das ganze in Fetchmail eingetragen:

       	Typ: pop3
POP3/IMAP Server: popmail.t-online.de
      	Benutzername: <12-zahlen>-0001
Passwort: <ganzGeheim> 			
        				Mails nach Empfang löschen 					
Ziel:  irgendwas@<doamin.tld>

               				Aktiv 


aber irgenwie kommen die mails immer (nur) noch auf t-online an!


Was habe ich noch vergessen????


Liebe Grüsse 

loisl


----------



## SAVERSERVER (18. Aug. 2010)

so jetzt habe ich was im ISP-Cron Protokol

```
pop.t-online.de_001212121212232323232323\#0001.conf: operation error (POP error (-ERR Identification failed))
popmail.t-online.de_232323232323-0001.conf: operation error (POP error (-ERR Invalid login))
pop.t-online.de_001212121212232323232323\#0001.conf: operation error (POP error (-ERR Identification failed))
popmail.t-online.de_232323232323-0001.conf: operation error (POP error (-ERR Invalid login))
```
ich habe es paralel mit zwei verschieden versucht
einmal mit "AnschlusskennungT-Online Nummer"
und einmal nur mit "T-Online Nummer"  # --- Zugangsdaten T-Online
# Anschlusskennung:    001212121212
# T-Online Nummer:     232323232323-0001
# passwort:            00000000
#
Natürlich wurden die richigen Zugangsdaten verwendet!!!


----------



## SAVERSERVER (18. Aug. 2010)

jezt gehts, LÖSUNG:

im Kundencenter von T-Online ein e-mail-passwort vergeben !!!!


```
Typ: pop3
POP3/IMAP Server: secureimap.t-online.de
Benutzername: <eMail-Account>@t-online.de
Passwort: <ganzGeheim>       ===> das neu vergebene PW im Kundencenter
Mails nach Empfang löschen  √
Ziel:  irgendwas@<doamin.tld>     ===>  an die weitergeleitet werden soll
Aktiv √
```


----------

